# Amazon prime from overseas???



## nicolaking (Feb 5, 2012)

Hey, has anyone cracked using amazon prime from oversesa yet, or can tell me any good movie sites from which I can access overseas?


----------



## yakiro (Feb 10, 2012)

If you got android market on your device you can use "World Wide KindleFire", it will let you use your kindle fire as if you were located in the U.S

checkout this link
https://market.android.com/details?id=spimi.KindleFireVideoBypass


----------



## Cyanide5000 (Aug 30, 2010)

does anyone else know if that app actually works? I'll wait and see what others say before i install it lol


----------



## yakiro (Feb 10, 2012)

You can try it for 15 minutes before your account get charged... it's enough time to see if it works


----------



## Neon8 (Oct 19, 2011)

For rooted devices only


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Neon8 said:


> For rooted devices only


Does it say that somewhere? Because apps from "unknown sources" can readily be loaded onto the Fire without rooting. You just toggle the setting under 'device'.

It is, of course, possible, that this particular app won't work even if properly loaded unless the Fire is also rooted, which, as we know, is against Amazon's terms of service and would undoubtedly void your warranty.


----------



## Tip10 (Apr 16, 2009)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Does it say that somewhere? Because apps from "unknown sources" can readily be loaded onto the Fire without rooting. You just toggle the setting under 'device'.
> 
> It is, of course, possible, that this particular app won't work even if properly loaded unless the Fire is also rooted, which, as we know, is against Amazon's terms of service and would undoubtedly void your warranty.


Quote from description:

*The app will unroot your device so you will be able to run amazon video(it will root again when stopped) and then it will forward your traffic through U.S server so you can watch contents even if you're not located in U.S all in just one click!*

Personally I'd be a touch wary of an app that has that kind of power to modify the base OS at will both to DO and UN-DO. I'd need to know a whole lot more about what's going on under the covers before I'd ever want to try this beast.


----------



## yakiro (Feb 10, 2012)

The app assume you have already rooted your device... 
It just unroot the device each time you want to watch amazon prime..


----------

